# Thinking of moving to Estepona



## sarah6619 (Apr 2, 2015)

Hi
I am doing research at the moment and I want to possibly move to Estapona. The main reason why is the social activities that I think are available, plus it seems from initial search it has good transport to Gibralter and Malaga for travel etc.
I currently live in Italy in a small town and I love it but there is zero social life or activities so I am wanting to go where there this is possible.
I am looking for a small 2 bed house not in the centre but outskirts, with a small garden but near access to transport should I need it.
Can anyone recommend a good estate web site and also which areas are nicer not so expensive and built up.

thank you I hope to see you soon


----------

